# Minneapolis Ant.& Classic Bike Swap Meet June 10 Penn Cycle Bloomington



## dave the wave (May 23, 2012)

*Minneapolis Ant.& Classic Bike Swap Meet June 9  Penn Cycle Bloomington*

swap spaces $15 call gary 612-202-2900


----------



## Hollywood Bicycle (May 29, 2012)

VINTAGE BICYCLES
MINNESOTA
ANTIQUE & CLASSIC
BICYCLE CLUB

21st. ANNUAL SHOW and SWAP MEET

SUNDAY JUNE 10, 2012

PENN CYCLE - BLOOMINGTON
Valley West Shopping Center
3916 West Old Shakopee Road
Bloomington, Minnesota

The Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club’s 21st. annual show and swap meet will again be held at Penn Cycle in Bloomington on Sunday June 10. This promises to be a great outdoor vintage bike event. Bring your best antique and classic bikes to the show. Have parts or bikes to sell? Need missing bicycle parts? Participate in the swap meet and bike corral (bike corral is for one bicycle for sale). There's plenty of room - so bring those Phantom, Krate and Bluebird parts for sale! No advance registration is required. Penn Cycle will be open for a short time during the later hours of the show for your convenience in obtaining new bike parts and supplies.

HOURS:

Vender Setup 7 am
Open to the Public 8 am - 2 pm
Admission $2 Swap Space $15 Bike Corral $2

MORE INFORMATION:
 Jon 612-597-6753    Evan 763-477-6959    Gary 612-202-2900


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jun 5, 2012)

My friend and I are bringing lots of Schwinn parts and he's bringing:

Mint condition '72 Manta
Mint condition '68 Mini Twinn
Mint early 50s Hiawatha girls deluxe
late '30s Colson tricycle


----------



## Hollywood Bicycle (Jun 8, 2012)

The Swap Meet & Show is this Sunday - June 10.


----------



## dave the wave (May 15, 2013)

*Sunday June 9*

sunday june 9


----------

